# rivogliamo il sub-forum Pasta & Pizza

## X-Drum

asd come da topic :>

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

il subforum culinario ce lo invidierebbero tutti...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho votato la 3  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

3.... 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

anche io 3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

aeiou sto male :>

----------

## .:deadhead:.

pasta & pizza uber alles

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> Evita gli OT

 

deadhead la tua firma è deprecata ormai   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 3.... 
> 
> 

 

IDEM

----------

## X-Drum

:*

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> :*

 

Sai che ti "stimo"    :Question:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> pasta & pizza uber alles

 

----------

## luna80

anche io la 3...

forse era solo uno sfogo...già che ora si può un pò di più...  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   :* 
> 
> Sai che ti "stimo"      

 

specie quando faccio il lamerazzo muahahha

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> specie quando faccio il lamerazzo muahahha

 

Si anche quando sei un lamerazzo. Ti stimo nella tua interezza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

ok,

scherzi, ot e mio spam a parte,

sono contento che chi gestisce il forum di gentoo abbia moddato phpbb

per il supporto ai subforums..

deve essere stata sicuramente una dura lotta, il rilascio della nuova major release di phpbb

(olympus) che implementerà questa ed altre funzioni sta tardando notevolemente..

----------

## Cazzantonio

Considera che dal rilascio passerà diverso tempo prima che la utilizzino sul forum ufficiale... immagino verrà testata parecchio...

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> deve essere stata sicuramente una dura lotta, il rilascio della nuova major release di phpbb
> 
> (olympus) che implementerà questa ed altre funzioni sta tardando notevolemente..

 

In passato si é parlato piú volte di subforums, e il 13 luglio 2004 si parlava di "qualche settimana". Non vorrei che la rilasciassero dopo GNU/Hurd...

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In passato si é parlato piú volte di subforums, e il 13 luglio 2004 si parlava di "qualche settimana". Non vorrei che la rilasciassero dopo GNU/Hurd...

 

Mi pare avessero detto che quest'anno sarà l'anno di GNU/Hurd o era quello del Semantic Web   :Question: 

Boh non lo ricordo più   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

postcount++. E' solo una prova e questo post mi pareva il meglio per farla   :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> deadhead la tua firma è deprecata ormai  

 Ecc'hai ragggione! Ora devo trovarne un'altra però... uff annoso problema!

----------

## Sparker

Beh, per mantenere il forum performante sarebbe comunque meglio evitare gli OT più assurdi.

O fra un po' devono affittare uno dei cluster di google   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zenlunatic

Amo il formaggio e la carne.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non sai che non bisogna mischiare le proteine dei formaggi con quelle della carne?  :Twisted Evil: 

e la mamma che cosa ti ha insegnato quando eri piccolo?   :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non sai che non bisogna mischiare le proteine dei formaggi con quelle della carne? 
> 
> e la mamma che cosa ti ha insegnato quando eri piccolo?  

 

non so come state messi a genitori nel bergamasco, ma a me da piccolo hanno insegnato ad annaffiare tutto col vinello.

----------

## zUgLiO

la terza   :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> la terza  

 

lamero :>

----------

## Anthony55789

Posso scegliere?

La tre.

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma perchÃ¨ non un subforum dedicato alla Nvidia? Mediamente c'Ã¨ un topic ogni 10 dove si parla di nvidia...

non mi cacciate vi prego se ho detto un' altra castroneria...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ma perchÃ¨ non un subforum dedicato alla Nvidia? Mediamente c'Ã¨ un topic ogni 10 dove si parla di nvidia...
> 
> non mi cacciate vi prego se ho detto un' altra castroneria...  

 

Ma sei serio?

Perche' non uno per ogni periferica hardware allora...

----------

## thewally

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   Ma perchÃ¨ non un subforum dedicato alla Nvidia? Mediamente c'Ã¨ un topic ogni 10 dove si parla di nvidia...
> 
> non mi cacciate vi prego se ho detto un' altra castroneria...   
> 
> Ma sei serio?
> ...

 

Ottimo, allora io propongo questo ...

linux non l'ha mai digerito   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ho votato la 4.

Ma di cosa si dovrebbe parlare "precisamente" nel forum Pasta e Pizza?

----------

